# Any holiday dealer for projector and laptop?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Where do you get your movie source? Do you use disk player?

Currently, I am looking for using laptop as source, I can also watch a lot of TV shows on laptop.

If it does not work out well, I can use something else.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok, forget everything that I said.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> I don't watch movies but I imagine that a laptop screen would be too small. You can always connect a larger screen to it. As far as audio goes, I run all audio through my home stereo. No matter what screen you use for video, the sound will be excellent.
> 
> Whatever you use for a movie source, I would want a wired connection not wireless.


This is Home Theater forum.

No, I am talking about movie source(get movie from laptop, or playing disk in laptop), not laptop screen. I will use WALL as screen. Connecting laptop to projector, then use WALL as projector screen. Or I will buy a projector screen, if wall is not good.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

See post #3


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I think I do want to buy a motorized projector screen, for 7 feet tall of wall, what is the reasonable size of projector screen should I go with? 4 feet height is reasonable (Width:height = 16:9)?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Ok, now I have ordered:

Epson Home Cinema 2150 Wireless 1080p Miracast, 3LCD projector
Projector screener of Screen size: 104 in. x 59 in.
MonopriceHOSS Installer Grade Active High Speed HDMI Cable, 4K HDR

Suddenly I have a question: The table says 4K, does it work with this projector (3D)?

Another question: what kind of laptop feature should I consider (if I hook laptop to projector)? I think I need to order a laptop.


Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry, not able to edit above posts.

Ideally, I am thinking to have something touch-screen laptop (something like iPad), but being able to connect to MonopriceHOSS Installer Grade Active High Speed HDMI.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I feel lost, after thinking a few hours, eventually cancelled projector, I may decide to go with Epson Home Cinema 4000. I think 4K technology can last longer without being out-of-date.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> I feel lost, after thinking a few hours, eventually cancelled projector, I may decide to go with Epson Home Cinema 4000. I think 4K technology can last longer without being out-of-date.


If I'm not mistaken, that projector is not true 4K. The specs show that it is full HD (1920 x 1080) so any claim that it is 4k is dubious. I think it would be better called "faux 4k". The reviews show it to be an excellent performer though, so I wouldn't hesitate to get one, but just go in knowing that it is not really true 4k. 

If you have your laptop as a source for your movie content, I'd recommend getting Amazon Prime, where you can stream HD movies for free. I also understand that you can get HBO and Showtime for about $10 per month each without having to subscribe to a cable TV service. Netflix also supports 4k so you can get that as well. No laptop, then get a Roku or Apple TV.

Have you picked out speakers or an A/V receiver yet? For good deals check out Accessories4less.com.

https://www.accessories4less.com/

You'll find some outrageous deals there. Speakers are subjective so what I like, you may hate. You need to audition them yourself. My personal favorite though, are Definitive Technology speakers. I have a complete BP2002 system with a pair of powered towers, a center, a pair of surrounds and a 15" powered subwoofer, all in my family room which acts as the home theater with a BenQ W1070 front projector.

I have a small secondary Definitive Technology based 3.1 system in the living room with a 42" plasma. Def Tech Pro-Monitor 800's and a Pro-Center 1000. Great sound for a small system.

Let us know what products you end up with and some pics would be appreciated.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that projector is not true 4K. The specs show that it is full HD (1920 x 1080) so any claim that it is 4k is dubious. I think it would be better called "faux 4k". The reviews show it to be an excellent performer though, so I wouldn't hesitate to get one, but just go in knowing that it is not really true 4k.
> 
> If you have your laptop as a source for your movie content, I'd recommend getting Amazon Prime, where you can stream HD movies for free. I also understand that you can get HBO and Showtime for about $10 per month each without having to subscribe to a cable TV service. Netflix also supports 4k so you can get that as well. No laptop, then get a Roku or Apple TV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.

I will go with Amazon Fire TV, and I also want to have laptop too.

Laptop: For home theater, any particular kinds of laptop for recommendation? All I can think of is: HDMI output, touch screen. What other features should I consider? I heard Blu-ray Disc Player a lot, but not exactly understand, does Blu-ray Disc Player work for Epson Home Cinema 2150? Is there any laptop with build-in Blu-ray Disc player? I guess a laptop with "Blu-ray Disc Player, touch screen, strong CPU, HDMI output, etc" will be very expensive.

In ceiling speaker: Polk Audio - 6.5" 2-Way In-Ceiling Speaker (Each) - White. I will buy a few, but not sure how many for now, I will wait till contractor finishes basement renovation.

Now assume I have Fire TV (as source), projector, projector screen, in ceiling speaker, HDMI cable, speaker wire. What else are required for home theater?

What is A/V receiver? Is it required (if I have in ceiling speakers)? Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I will go with Amazon Fire TV, and I also want to have laptop too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have almost everything, except for the heart of the system, which is the A/V receiver. This is what switches inputs between sources (Blu-Ray disc, Fire TV, internet streaming) and powers the speakers. Go to the Accessories4less link and at the top left click on "home audio", then "home theater receivers". You can sort the results from low price to high or the other way. You can pick up a decent Denon for around $150. Make sure it has enough HDMI inputs for your Fire TV, the laptop and anything else you may want to get in the future.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Sounds like you have almost everything, except for the heart of the system, which is the A/V receiver. This is what switches inputs between sources (Blu-Ray disc, Fire TV, internet streaming) and powers the speakers. Go to the Accessories4less link and at the top left click on "home audio", then "home theater receivers". You can sort the results from low price to high or the other way. You can pick up a decent Denon for around $150. Make sure it has enough HDMI inputs for your Fire TV, the laptop and anything else you may want to get in the future.


I bought them, and many of them have not arrived. I will not put them together till finishing basement renovation.

Sure, I will buy home theater receiver later. But it sounds like it is not required. Are you saying that "home theater receiver is used to switch inputs" ? If that is the case, if I have only one HDMI cable and no home theater receiver. One end of HDMI cable is connected to Projector, one end of HDMI cable is connected to input. If I use Fire TV, then connect to Fire TV. If I use laptop, then pull HDMI cable off Fire TV then connect to laptop. Does that work?

It sounds like home theater receiver can make the switch convenient, but nothing more than that?

How about Blu-ray Disc Player?

Any in ceiling speaker recommendation? As long as it works with this speaker wire.

Thanks for educating me.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Sounds like you have almost everything, except for the heart of the system, which is the A/V receiver. This is what switches inputs between sources (Blu-Ray disc, Fire TV, internet streaming) and powers the speakers. Go to the Accessories4less link and at the top left click on "home audio", then "home theater receivers". You can sort the results from low price to high or the other way. You can pick up a decent Denon for around $150. Make sure it has enough HDMI inputs for your Fire TV, the laptop and anything else you may want to get in the future.


Typically, there are about 10 speakers (in ceiling and on floor), maybe slightly more than 10 speakers, can home theater receiver handle so many speakers? When all the speaker be wired together, how many input is needed for home theater receiver?

I am not exactly sure how it works.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Where can I find some home theater laptop deal? Any website recommendation?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You absolutely need a home theater receiver. What is going to power all the speakers? If you simply unplug each source (Fire TV, etc) into the projector you will not have any sound. The receiver acts as a switcher, a power source for the speakers, and you only have one HDMI cable running from the receiver to the projector. All of the source components (Fire TV, etc) get plugged into the receiver HDMI inputs. Then you switch them by using the remote control or the control panel on the receiver itself. Again, it is the heart of the whole system. All of the speakers should be able to connect to the receiver. If you have a 5.1 speaker system, then get a receiver that has that many speaker connections. You can also get more (7.1, etc, depending on how much you want to spend.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> You absolutely need a home theater receiver. What is going to power all the speakers? If you simply unplug each source (Fire TV, etc) into the projector you will not have any sound. The receiver acts as a switcher, a power source for the speakers, and you only have one HDMI cable running from the receiver to the projector. All of the source components (Fire TV, etc) get plugged into the receiver HDMI inputs. Then you switch them by using the remote control or the control panel on the receiver itself. Again, it is the heart of the whole system. All of the speakers should be able to connect to the receiver. If you have a 5.1 speaker system, then get a receiver that has that many speaker connections. You can also get more (7.1, etc, depending on how much you want to spend.


Thanks, I am still not understanding speaker part. 

Attached picture: let us say, I have about 12 speakers, all are on top of wall and bottom of wall, none on the floor. They are connected by speaker wire.

For those 12 speakers, how many speaker connections does home theater receiver require to have? Only 1 or 12? Is it possible to connect to one of receiver's speaker connection, then all speakers have sound? If it requires 12 connections, how is it possible to connect so many speakers to receiver independently? They are all over the different place, while receiver can only be at one place.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Your diagram shows an 11.1 sound system, which is a system designed for Dolby Atmos. This system adds height speakers for full immersion in the sounds of the movie. You also would need a Dolby Atmos capable receiver for that. Each speaker has a specific job to do in a home theater system. The center channel is responsible for the majority of the dialogue. The left and right contain the majority of sounds, while the surrounds provide the effects channels. The ceiling speakers in an Atmos system provide dimensional cues like a helicopter flying overhead. You cannot connect all speakers to one output or you would have a single channel throughout. That's not home theater sound. You want individual, discrete channels where only specific sounds are produced based on the movie's directors preferences. You sound like you need a crash course in home theater basics. Try this link and see if it helps. 

https://www.lifewire.com/essential-elements-of-home-theater-system-1846784


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Your diagram shows an 11.1 sound system, which is a system designed for Dolby Atmos. This system adds height speakers for full immersion in the sounds of the movie. You also would need a Dolby Atmos capable receiver for that. Each speaker has a specific job to do in a home theater system. The center channel is responsible for the majority of the dialogue. The left and right contain the majority of sounds, while the surrounds provide the effects channels. The ceiling speakers in an Atmos system provide dimensional cues like a helicopter flying overhead. You cannot connect all speakers to one output or you would have a single channel throughout. That's not home theater sound. You want individual, discrete channels where only specific sounds are produced based on the movie's directors preferences. You sound like you need a crash course in home theater basics. Try this link and see if it helps.
> 
> https://www.lifewire.com/essential-elements-of-home-theater-system-1846784


It is kinda difficult for a newbie to understand, and I will do more research later.

Now I have ordered Mi Box Android TV and Laptop Dell Inspiron 15 7570, I am planning to choose a receiver. After buying receiver, how many cables do I need to connect MiBox/Laptop to receiver? Two HDMI cables and two audio cables, correct? Is 4 feet long enough?

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

VAer said:


> It is kinda difficult for a newbie to understand, and I will do more research later.
> 
> Now I have ordered Mi Box Android TV and Laptop Dell Inspiron 15 7570, I am planning to choose a receiver. After buying receiver, how many cables do I need to connect MiBox/Laptop to receiver? Two HDMI cables and two audio cables, correct? Is 4 feet long enough?
> 
> Thanks.


Do I need audio cable? HDMI cable can carry both video and audio, correct?

One short HDMI cable: From MiBox Android TC to Receiver
One short HDMI Cable: From laptop to Receiver
One long HDMI cable (already bought a 35 feet long cable): From receiver to projector


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> Do I need audio cable? HDMI cable can carry both video and audio, correct?


Correct. HDMI carries both audio and video.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Correct. HDMI carries both audio and video.


One short HDMI cable: From MiBox Android TC to Receiver
One short HDMI Cable: From laptop to Receiver
One long HDMI cable (already bought a 35 feet long cable): From receiver to projector


Thanks. So these three HDMI cables should be enough so far?

Curious: with WiFi HD video, do we still need home theater receiver? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> One short HDMI cable: From MiBox Android TC to Receiver
> One short HDMI Cable: From laptop to Receiver
> One long HDMI cable (already bought a 35 feet long cable): From receiver to projector
> 
> ...


Yes, the three HDMI cables should be enough for what you have so far. Keep in mind that you'll probably expand the system later and should plan accordingly when you purchase a receiver. Make sure it has enough HDMI inputs for all your devices. 

As far as the wireless HD video, you keep forgetting that a receiver is what powers the speakers. You need amplification, as well as the ability to decode the multi-channel audio codec that you choose to use (Dolby Digital, DTS, etc).


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

VAer said:


> One long HDMI cable (already bought a 35 feet long cable): From receiver to projector
> 
> 
> Thanks. So these three HDMI cables should be enough so far?
> ...


As a pro, in all likelihood, that HDMI cable will not pass 4K (it's not certified).

I strongly recommend running a large conduit from source to projector.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> You absolutely need a home theater receiver. What is going to power all the speakers? If you simply unplug each source (Fire TV, etc) into the projector you will not have any sound. The receiver acts as a switcher, a power source for the speakers, and you only have one HDMI cable running from the receiver to the projector. All of the source components (Fire TV, etc) get plugged into the receiver HDMI inputs. Then you switch them by using the remote control or the control panel on the receiver itself. Again, it is the heart of the whole system. All of the speakers should be able to connect to the receiver. If you have a 5.1 speaker system, then get a receiver that has that many speaker connections. You can also get more (7.1, etc, depending on how much you want to spend.


I have not set it up yet, since basement renovation will not be finished till the end of Jan or beginning of Feb.

Now if I have two sources: laptop and Mi Box Android TV, based on earlier post, I know that both can be connected to receiver, but my question is: is it possible to connect Mi-Box-Android-TV to laptop, then use laptop touch screen to control Mi-Box-Android-TV, instead of using Mi-Box-Android-TV remote control.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

ktkelly said:


> As a pro, in all likelihood, that HDMI cable will not pass 4K (it's not certified).
> 
> I strongly recommend running a large conduit from source to projector.


I think some HDMI can handle 4K. But my projector cannot handle 4K anyway.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

VAer said:


> I think some HDMI can handle 4K. But my projector cannot handle 4K anyway.


Of course there are HDMI cables for 4k. I think ktkelly was questioning whether yours would or not?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> I have not set it up yet, since basement renovation will not be finished till the end of Jan or beginning of Feb.
> 
> Now if I have two sources: laptop and Mi Box Android TV, based on earlier post, I know that both can be connected to receiver, but my question is: is it possible to connect Mi-Box-Android-TV to laptop, then use laptop touch screen to control Mi-Box-Android-TV, instead of using Mi-Box-Android-TV remote control.
> 
> Thanks.


I have no knowledge or experience with this Mi-Box-Android-TV thing.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> I have no knowledge or experience with this Mi-Box-Android-TV thing.


Same thing as Fire TV/ Roku. Not sure if this kind of device can be connected to laptop first, then pass to receiver, the pass to projector.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a Roku and had it plugged in to my receiver which was connected to my projector. It worked like any other component, and provided good audio / video to the projector. I never had it connected to a laptop though, and have no idea how that would work.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know what purpose it would serve, but I would be surprised if you could. 

I have my Roku plugged into my receiver and then the receiver into the projector and that works fantastically.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> You absolutely need a home theater receiver. What is going to power all the speakers? If you simply unplug each source (Fire TV, etc) into the projector you will not have any sound. The receiver acts as a switcher, a power source for the speakers, and you only have one HDMI cable running from the receiver to the projector. All of the source components (Fire TV, etc) get plugged into the receiver HDMI inputs. Then you switch them by using the remote control or the control panel on the receiver itself. Again, it is the heart of the whole system. All of the speakers should be able to connect to the receiver. If you have a 5.1 speaker system, then get a receiver that has that many speaker connections. You can also get more (7.1, etc, depending on how much you want to spend.


Now I am ready to order receiver and speakers.

Could you suggest some products for me? Especially speakers, I have no ideas about it. I guess I need two small height speakers on the floor (basement height is low, projector screen takes a lot of space already), one subwoofer, a few small speakers hanging on the wall.

Any connection wires needed to connect speakers to receiver?

Take this receiver for example, which part of information shows how many speakers it can support?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> Now I am ready to order receiver and speakers.
> 
> Could you suggest some products for me? Especially speakers, I have no ideas about it. I guess I need two small height speakers on the floor (basement height is low, projector screen takes a lot of space already), one subwoofer, a few small speakers hanging on the wall.
> 
> ...


Need to know what your budget is so we can get an idea of what you're working with. Speakers are subjective, and some people will like a certain speaker while others hate it. It's just the way human hearing is. You really should find a local audio video retailer and audition a bunch of speakers using music that you are familiar with. My personal opinion though, is to stay away from Bose products. Others may disagree. My personal favorite speaker brand at the moment is Definitive Technology.
https://www.definitivetechnology.com/home-audio/home-theater-systems
I auditioned many speakers one day at an audio video store and compared many different brands and always came back to the Definitive's for their sound. They have crystal clear highs, great midrange and the BP2002 powered towers that I bought have built in 12" subwoofers, so it also has amazing bass. 
The receiver, as you know, is the heart of the system and powers all the speakers and acts as a sound processor, decoder, and switcher. My last receiver was a Denon AVR3300 which I bought at the same time as the Definitive speakers. It is still working to this day. You can get great deals on receivers at Accessories4less. They also sell speakers.
https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html
Any speaker wire should be fine, but the larger gauge the better.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Need to know what your budget is so we can get an idea of what you're working with. Speakers are subjective, and some people will like a certain speaker while others hate it. It's just the way human hearing is. You really should find a local audio video retailer and audition a bunch of speakers using music that you are familiar with. My personal opinion though, is to stay away from Bose products. Others may disagree. My personal favorite speaker brand at the moment is Definitive Technology.
> https://www.definitivetechnology.com/home-audio/home-theater-systems
> I auditioned many speakers one day at an audio video store and compared many different brands and always came back to the Definitive's for their sound. They have crystal clear highs, great midrange and the BP2002 powered towers that I bought have built in 12" subwoofers, so it also has amazing bass.
> The receiver, as you know, is the heart of the system and powers all the speakers and acts as a sound processor, decoder, and switcher. My last receiver was a Denon AVR3300 which I bought at the same time as the Definitive speakers. It is still working to this day. You can get great deals on receivers at Accessories4less. They also sell speakers.
> ...


First, I really appreciate your posts, since I am newbie, hard to understand some online articular. Your information is much more detailed and understandable.

I am flexible with budget, I prefer to go with $1000 or less ($300 for receiver, $700 for speakers? what is reasonable proportion?). I can also go up to $2000.

Are you saying that I need to connect speaker wire directly to receiver? There is not something to plug in?

Now basement renovation is at the final phase, and I am ready for home theater. I have two things left (receiver and speakers), not sure which part of specification showing how may speakers it can support. How many speakers can Denon AVR3300 support?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I think $1000 budget is too low, maybe I should go with $2000. I came up with $1000, because I have no knowledge about it.

I think I can also pick AVR3300, but how many speakers it can support?

When I look at back picture of AVR3300 (attached or the link), where should laptop and Fire TV HDMI cables connect? It shows DVD, Blue-ray, game, etc.

For in-ceiling speaker, I may go with Yamaha NSIC600WH 2-Way 110-Watts RMSSpeaker.

Now I need to choose two side speaker and one subwoofer. I need to settle down the specific products, so that I can place the order.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> First, I really appreciate your posts, since I am newbie, hard to understand some online articular. Your information is much more detailed and understandable.
> 
> I am flexible with budget, I prefer to go with $1000 or less ($300 for receiver, $700 for speakers? what is reasonable proportion?). I can also go up to $2000.
> 
> ...


You can get a decent receiver for $300 or less, but you'd probably want to avoid the ones that sell for less than $200. In my opinion, speakers are one of the most important pieces of a home theater so they should be of the highest quality that one can afford. You may want to start with a 5.1 system and then if you want to upgrade later to a more elaborate system you can do it in steps. I don't really feel comfortable recommending a specific speaker system, as I mentioned earlier that what I like, you may hate. But, having said that, if I were new to home theater and had your budget I would probably buy the Definitive Technology ProCinema 800 system for $799. 
https://www.definitivetechnology.com/products/procinema-800-system
It comes with a ProSub 800 300 watt powered subwoofer, a ProCenter 1000 center channel, and four ProMonitor 800 speakers. As an aside, I have a pair of ProMonitor 800's and a ProCenter 1000 in a smaller 3.1 system in the living room, and they sound excellent. 
And yes, the speakers are connected to the receiver by normal speaker wire. 
Hopefully someone else will chime in with their recommendations for speakers too.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> You can get a decent receiver for $300 or less, but you'd probably want to avoid the ones that sell for less than $200. In my opinion, speakers are one of the most important pieces of a home theater so they should be of the highest quality that one can afford. You may want to start with a 5.1 system and then if you want to upgrade later to a more elaborate system you can do it in steps. I don't really feel comfortable recommending a specific speaker system, as I mentioned earlier that what I like, you may hate. But, having said that, if I were new to home theater and had your budget I would probably buy the Definitive Technology ProCinema 800 system for $799.
> https://www.definitivetechnology.com/products/procinema-800-system
> It comes with a ProSub 800 300 watt powered subwoofer, a ProCenter 1000 center channel, and four ProMonitor 800 speakers. As an aside, I have a pair of ProMonitor 800's and a ProCenter 1000 in a smaller 3.1 system in the living room, and they sound excellent.
> And yes, the speakers are connected to the receiver by normal speaker wire.
> Hopefully someone else will chime in with their recommendations for speakers too.


Definitive Technology ProCinema 800 : It seems the package has more than what I need, maybe I need to order piece by piece. Based on speaker wire set up, contractor told me that I only need two side speakers, one subwoofer, four in-ceiling speakers.

Above post: I have chose in ceiling speakers. I think I need to choose two side speakers and one subwoofer.

Could you provide more details about AVR3300? How many speakers can it support? I have a few other questions (above post) related to AVR3300.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> I think $1000 budget is too low, maybe I should go with $2000. I came up with $1000, because I have no knowledge about it.
> 
> I think I can also pick AVR3300, but how many speakers it can support?
> 
> ...


The Denon AVR3300 is no longer available. I bought that back in 1999. Still works good though. You'll need to find something else with modern features. I forgot that you were interested in in-ceiling speakers. My opinion (once again) is that speakers mounted in the ceiling should be used for "height" channels in a Dolby Atmos system. A basic Dolby Digital 5.1 system should have a subwoofer, a pair of main speakers, a center channel, and a pair of surround speakers placed to the sides or the rear of the seating positions. I don't think you'd want your surround channels to be up in the ceiling though, as that would not provide the proper placement of sounds like the director intended. Imagine watching a movie where someone in the scene walks up behind the main character and starts talking. If your surround speakers were in the ceiling it would sound like the guy was talking from up in a tree instead of behind. :surprise:
I have no experience with the Yamaha speakers so I can't comment on their sound. Also, if you raised your budget to $2k I'd get larger tower speakers for the two main channels as they provide the majority of the sounds and do most of the work.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> The Denon AVR3300 is no longer available. I bought that back in 1999. Still works good though.


https://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/denavrx3300w/denon-avr-x3300w-7.2-ch-x-105-watts-networking-a/v-receiver/1.html

I was looking at this one, I mistakenly thought that is what you referred to. But how about DENON AVR-X3300W? Can it be considered modern? How many speakers can it support?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...ch-x-105-watts-networking-a/v-receiver/1.html
> 
> I was looking at this one, I mistakenly thought that is what you referred to. But how about DENON AVR-X3300W? Can it be considered modern? How many speakers can it support?


Nice choice. I was thinking about getting that one myself one of these days but I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger at this time. 

It is a 7.2 channel receiver, meaning it can power two subs and seven speakers. In addition to the normal 5.1 system, it can also power two additional height speakers as required in a Dolby Atmos system, which this receiver can also decode, so you've got a receiver that can support the extra speakers should you decide to take advantage of the Dolby Atmos capability.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Nice choice. I was thinking about getting that one myself one of these days but I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger at this time.
> 
> It is a 7.2 channel receiver, meaning it can power two subs and seven speakers. In addition to the normal 5.1 system, it can also power two additional height speakers as required in a Dolby Atmos system, which this receiver can also decode, so you've got a receiver that can support the extra speakers should you decide to take advantage of the Dolby Atmos capability.


Thanks. With your words, I feel comfortable to place the order now. I will do more research about two side speakers and one subwoofer. I guess those are only two things left now.

In ceiling speakers are powered by receiver, but subwoofer does use electric on its own, right? How about two sides speakers? Where do they get power from?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> Definitive Technology ProCinema 800 : It seems the package has more than what I need, maybe I need to order piece by piece. Based on speaker wire set up, contractor told me that I only need two side speakers, one subwoofer, four in-ceiling speakers.
> 
> Above post: I have chose in ceiling speakers. I think I need to choose two side speakers and one subwoofer.
> 
> ...


Is this contractor someone knowledgeable in home theater systems, or is he a general contractor with construction experience. If he's recommending in ceiling speakers as the main speakers I'd start questioning his expertise on home theater sound system requirements. 
Personally I'd also rather choose speakers based on what I need rather than buying a package. Based on your comments above, did your contractor forget about the all important center channel?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Is this contractor someone knowledgeable in home theater systems, or is he a general contractor with construction experience. If he's recommending in ceiling speakers as the main speakers I'd start questioning his expertise on home theater sound system requirements.
> Personally I'd also rather choose speakers based on what I need rather than buying a package. Based on your comments above, did your contractor forget about the all important center channel?


general contractor with construction experience


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> general contractor with construction experience


Now it's starting to make sense. He is obviously not familiar with home theater audio requirements. If I were you, I'd keep his in-ceiling speaker locations wired up and ready in case you decide to go full Dolby Atmos in the future, but right now I'd buy a pair of tower speakers for the main left and right channels, a decent timber matched center channel (same brand as main speakers), a subwoofer, and two surrounds, all of which should be at ear height when you're in your preferred seating position.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Now it's starting to make sense. He is obviously not familiar with home theater audio requirements.


 But still know more than I do.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Now it's starting to make sense. He is obviously not familiar with home theater audio requirements. If I were you, I'd keep his in-ceiling speaker locations wired up and ready in case you decide to go full Dolby Atmos in the future, but right now I'd buy a pair of tower speakers for the main left and right channels, a decent timber matched center channel (same brand as main speakers), a subwoofer, and two surrounds, all of which should be at ear height when you're in your preferred seating position.


What is that one in the photo or this link? Is it subwoofer?

I bought it two years ago for the family TV, but don't really use it. If it is subwoofer, I can move it down to basement home theater.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> What is that one in the photo or this link? Is it subwoofer?
> 
> I bought it two years ago for the family TV, but don't really use it. If it is subwoofer, I can move it down to basement home theater.


I'm pretty sure I mentioned in a previous thread to stay away from Bose products. That thing is called a subwoofer by the Bose marketing people, but in reality all it provides is muddy, dull, and weak upper bass. If you buy the Denon receiver that you mentioned earlier, this Bose thing is unworthy to connect to it. Get yourself a real subwoofer from a reputable manufacturer. One that goes deep and that you can feel in your gut. If you start skimping out on the most important part of the audio experience (the speakers) you'll have a mediocre theater that you won't enjoy very much.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> I'm pretty sure I mentioned in a previous thread to stay away from Bose products. That thing is called a subwoofer by the Bose marketing people, but in reality all it provides is muddy, dull, and weak upper bass. If you buy the Denon receiver that you mentioned earlier, this Bose thing is unworthy to connect to it. Get yourself a real subwoofer from a reputable manufacturer. One that goes deep and that you can feel in your gut. If you start skimping out on the most important part of the audio experience (the speakers) you'll have a mediocre theater that you won't enjoy very much.


I bought it from costco before, I thought I could move it down to basement.

It is okay if I buy something else.

Yes, I have bought Denon 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver - AVR-X3300W and four in ceiling speakers (Yamaha NSIC600WH 2-Way 110-Watts RMSSpeaker).

Now I need to order two front speakers and subwoofer. Which brands of subwoofer can be considered reputable?

I am looking at below two products, do they work well with receiver?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018QPSDY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1J7WSBJHTGUFA&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-12-Inch-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B000092TT0/ref=pd_bxgy_23_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000092TT0&pd_rd_r=CVGMVSNQ2JFJCSF5VSRZ&pd_rd_w=h9Ejh&pd_rd_wg=LBnq5&psc=1&refRID=CVGMVSNQ2JFJCSF5VSRZ

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Or how about this set:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TDEM5C/


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00170KRFK/


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

The Polk tower speakers that you linked are not bad at all. In fact, about 10 years ago I bought my dad a pair of Polk towers that look similar to those and they perform well. As far as subwoofers, you probably already know that I enjoy Definitive Technology products, but if you get the Polk towers I would stick with that brand and get the Polk sub. The last link you provided was for a pair of speaker stands, not including the speakers. Again, if you choose the Polks as your main speakers, you should probably stay with Polks for the surrounds and the sub so everything is timber matched (have similar sound characteristics). One thing I noticed is that you don't mention a center channel. That is critical in a home theater system, as virtually all of the dialogue is produced by it. Here's one that is similar to the one that my dad has. 
https://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-C...517590442&sr=1-3&keywords=polk+center+channel


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I just happened to check a favorite audio/video website, AVSForum, and was reading an article titled, "The Best Budget Subwoofer". 

http://www.avsforum.com/the-best-budget-subwoofer/

The winner of this showdown was the Monoprice 9723. 

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p...tm_medium=11051853&utm_term=Skimlinks-3449840

It's half the price of the Polk model in your link. Just thought I'd post this so you can read the link and judge for yourself.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

```

```



Dave Sal said:


> I just happened to check a favorite audio/video website, AVSForum, and was reading an article titled, "The Best Budget Subwoofer".
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/the-best-budget-subwoofer/
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the information, after searching more, I incline to buy below two, could you provide some comments? If it is okay, I will place the order soon. These are two main items left to order.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TD6RN2/

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TDEM5C/

With stand, it costs more than $1100 for three speaker, plus 4 in-ceiling speakers, plus receiver/projector/projector screen/laptop/everything home theater related, it should have cost slightly more than $5k


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Thought you were going with the Polk speakers? Those would sound great and save you a lot of money compared to the Definitives. I read yesterday that a subwoofer doesn't necessarily have to be the same brand as the rest of the speakers so I would get the one from Monoprice and save some money. But if you really want the Definitive speakers and subwoofer they are great speakers too. I watched the movie U-571 last night in my living room with the small Definitive Tech 3.1 system with ProMonitor 800's and sub. Sounded great. Have you thought about the center channel at all? None of your comments mention that so far. And again, if it were me I would wait on buying the in-ceiling speakers to save some money, and get the following:
receiver
pair of main channel tower speakers
pair of surround speakers
center channel speaker
subwoofer
This will get you a nice 5.1 channel system which you'll enjoy for years. Then you can add in-ceiling speakers at a later time if you want to enjoy Dolby Atmos.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a heads up, but I was reading AVSForum and saw that the favorite sub among AVSForum readers is now on sale. The Polk 12" sub is on sale for $194, and the 10" version is on sale for $89! Check it out.

http://www.avsforum.com/popular-subwoofers-sale/


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Just a heads up, but I was reading AVSForum and saw that the favorite sub among AVSForum readers is now on sale. The Polk 12" sub is on sale for $194, and the 10" version is on sale for $89! Check it out.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/popular-subwoofers-sale/



Definitive Technology ProSub 800 120v Speaker (Single, Black)

Is Polk 12" a lot better than above one? I have ordered it at around $300 on Amazon, not shipped yet, should be able to cancel the order. 

Thanks


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

VAer said:


> Definitive Technology ProSub 800 120v Speaker (Single, Black)
> 
> Is Polk 12" a lot better than above one? I have ordered it at around $300 on Amazon, not shipped yet, should be able to cancel the order.
> 
> Thanks


 Looks like a big deal, from more than 500 to less than 200. Actually, when Google it, it is just around $200


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sure you'd be pleased with either the Polk or the Definitive but I thought I'd post that link in case you wanted to save a couple bucks.


----------

